# Wanting to buy a baby pigeon



## peff (Mar 16, 2016)

I have been looking for baby pigeons for sale in Dubai but I haven't had any luck =/.
I went to the Sharjah animal market but the animals are kept in pretty bad conditions . The animals there are very flighty and scared of humans.

I am looking for baby pigeon that is healthy and can be tamed.I would like to keep one as a pet. Does anyone know a place either in Dubai and Sharjah ? Thank you


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And the award for thread of the week goes to.....


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> And the award for thread of the week goes to.....



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Pidgeon

For those of a certain age


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why? Unless they're racing pigeons, they're basically flying rats.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you thought of buying a parrot?
Norwegian blues are great talkers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Have you thought of buying a parrot? Norwegian blues are great talkers.


 A Norwegian blue would be a good choice


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I wanna be I wanna be I wanna beee like Mikeeee










ref was from the film Bad Boys


----------



## peff (Mar 16, 2016)

There are threads in which people are asking where to get a dog or cat to get from and people are happy to help out. I was not expecting such answers. Just because you don't like the question asked it doesn't mean you make fun of them.Didn't you ever ask your teacher a question?Imagine if everyone made fun of you. You wouldn't like it would you?It was just a question. Please don't respond if your answers are just a joke. 

Any animal deserves respect. Not all cats or dogs are friendly are they does it mean all of them are bad?No. Some are good and some are not. Adoption places also offer other animals besides cats and dogs. Such as rabbits. Not everyone has the time and commitment for a cat or dog. Some people keep lizards or doves as pets. No need to be so biased.


But these type of answers just encourage the pet trade in Dubai and Sharjah . Some people have some dignity and don't want to buy from the Sharjah market. But if everyone just gives such answers they might as well have no choice. 

Someone wanted a cat and they couldn't find it. People were saying a cat is a filthy animal and made fun of the person for asking a question. See the same situation but different animal? What would you do ask yourself. You would feel discouraged.


Not everyone wants a parrot,car or dog etc. No need to be rude and shove your beliefs down someones throat. I can't believe that even as adults people act like children sometimes.I assure you when something bad happens to you it will show you how it feels to be mocked.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I suspect the answers you received were because nobody on this forum has ever themselves had a pigeon as a pet - or even knows anybody that has one.
Yours is such a random request - especially on a forum that generally deals with more serious expat related questions - it was bound to receive the sort of answers you got.
Being such a rare request - you are deluding yourself if you think there was even a slim chance you would get a proper answer, based on the above.
In the UK we have a saying - "ask a silly question - get a silly answer"
Most members would consider yours to be a silly question.
They are not particularly mocking you - simply expressing some mild humour.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

SERIOUSLY though - speak to Nad Al Sheba vet - they're bird specialists and will be able to point you in the right direction.

My comment came, as pigeons are not a 'pet' bird. People have racing pigeons and that's their use and purpose, but no one keeps a pigeon just as a pet. They're viewed as pests - hence the 'flying rats' comment.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Weirdly enough a few years ago I was asked if I'd like to set up a pigeon racing organisation here, based in Abu Dhabi.

It never happened.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Weirdly enough a few years ago I was asked if I'd like to set up a pigeon racing organisation here, based in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> It never happened.


Did you eat the stock?


----------

